
Exploring Expressions of Emotions in GitHub Commit Messages - miqkt
http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-github-commit-messages/
======
levente_sz
A new commit verification product was born inspiried also by this
research...[https://goo.gl/bGfFBw](https://goo.gl/bGfFBw)

